# High Value Treats



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

What type of training treats (if any) do you use for your dogs? I've recently starting clicker training with Rocky & Shelby (it's going GREAT!!), but Rocky has a sensitive stomach, so I have to be careful what kind of treats I'm using. I've heard that bits of hot dog work really well, but I did have one of my other dogs get sick on those once, so I'm a little leary of that. Any other suggestions? I've been using bits of bread and Rocky's food, but I'd like something of higher value when we're working on behavior issues.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

I made some Chicken liver treats and cut them up really small. Kiah is crazy for them so they are what I use as high value.

I have to warn you that my home stunk when baking these. If you want the recipe, PM me.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

We made deer jerky to use as treats. And we also use ringwurst/Lyoner. 
Making treats from liver is always a hit for the dogs although our noses take a punch making it.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I also use the chicken liver treats that you bake...for extra special treats I use cheese. But she'll do pretty much anything for the liver treats...and the recipe (it's under the recipe section) makes a TON for like $3.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

I could not use hotdogs as it gave my girl the runs. 
I could not use ring wurst either same thing. 

I use a dog wurst made in a german deli now works great and acts like crack to dogs. For a while I was making chicken hearts but I learned 
Chicken hearts make doggy farts! Real bad!


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you! The chicken liver treats sound like a good bet...I'll check that out...don't know how much I'd like the stink though! Any other ideas?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Dehydrated lamb lung. It's v. popular with the dogs, breaks neatly into small pieces and isn't at all messy. 

http://www.healthypetboutique.com/servlet/the-869/MERRICK-Lamb-Filet-Squares/Detail


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Here's the recipe I use, I cut down the garlic powder though since it's all still so wishy washy on garlic and dogs:

Liver Brownies
20 oz. chicken livers
2 cups flour
2 tbsp. garlic powder

Puree livers in processor
Add flour and garlic powder, process until smooth. It will be thick, like brownie dough.

Line a 9x13 pan with foil and spray with Pam. Pour the dough into the prepared pan.

Bake at 350 degrees for 35 minutes
Cool. Cut into squares. Freeze.
Will keep ~3months in freezer, 3 days in fridge. 

The smell goes away eventually, I usually do this on weekends when I can open up some windows. I cut it into little squares and it makes about 4 sandwich bags full!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogformulas/DFRolls.html

or frozen BilJac. Both work great, although the NB rolls would probably be better if the dog has food sensitivities.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

We use the dehydrated lambs lung also. Can be found at some of your non-chain pet food stores.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I use cooked chicken breast a lot, or bits of steak or whatever meat leftovers I have in the fridge.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

The natural balance dog food rolls work great for us also. Easy to cut into tiny treats and its like having doggie crack. They Loooove it. Also no stinky hands when you are done.


----------



## victoria_warfel (Nov 29, 2007)

Freeze dried liver (you can cut it into small pieces).

Liver "Crack" - boil beef liver and garlic till done. Place on baking sheet and bake at 300 for 20-30 min or "leathery". Cut up small (pizza cutter works great) and freeze.

Plain, cooked chicken, cut up small.

Brunschwager.

Hot dogs - sliced and quartered and microwaved till toasty.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh my dog too!!!!!!! She can't eat any kibble so I have to be really creative. I use cheese, chicken, hamburger, bread, hot dog, ham, beef, ball, turkey, turkey, turkey, chicken, chicken, chicken!!!!


----------

